# Kribensis marital abuse



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

My kribs just had their first batch of babies, and now the mom is beating the crap out of the dad.

They were fine for about 5 days after the fry hatched, but then i noticed that he was hiding, wedged into the corner between a skull and a piece of fake driftwood, i thought he was stuck so i nudged him out of there, and as soon as he came within sight of the mom, she went straight after him, pecking and ramming into him until he outswam her and found a new hiding place. i called the LFS, and he said that a short term fix could be to find a small plastic fish and just let her vent her feminine agression towards it and not the male. 

To make a short story shorter, it didnt work. she continued to chase him around, and he even lost some of his beautiful tail. i went to the LFS and told him what was going on. he gave me some guppies to act as dither fish, and i bought some more things he could hide in for a while.

I came home, and he had disappeared again. after about 10 minutes of searching(i was afraid he had jumped out, since he has jumped away from her before) i found him wedged between the wall and an alligator.

He was so beat up he could barely swim. his entire tail was basically gone, his long dorsal looked like a sawblade, and his front fins are all chewed up. i nudged him out and she went straight for him again. he was so weak and unable to swim she basically just kept biting him all the way around the tank till i could rescue him.

After some creative brainstorming, i came up with what i think is a suitable quarantine, at least until i can call the LFS and see what can be done. i took a 28 oz pop bottle and cuz a bunch of holes in it so water flows well. so now hes in the bottle, and shes pecking at the plastic trying to get in to chew him up. 

Is there any chance he will make it? or should i just put him out of his misery right now?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Try getting Melafix, I heard it heals wounds and damaged fins. Dont put him out of his misery, he might have a change to regenerate his damaged body. But its up to you.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

well i came back from a basketball game and he was lying on his side, not moving or breathing and his mouth was open.

i think i will try that melafix anyway since the female has some tail damage as well, and just in case something breaks out with 20+ fish in a ten gallon tank. yes i know that is too much, im just growing out my fry until i can sell them to the LFS


----------

